# Moving to Dubai in a few months



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi All,

My wife has obtained a job in Dubai starting in August. I was also able to get a transfer with my current company to Dubai so I will also be working there starting around September.

I have seen a few threads about single women being chased around by men and looked at in public and it concerns me that my wife will have to be there by herself for about a month. I will travel with her in August for about a week to get settled in but she will have to stay by herself until I arrive later on. Are there any safety issues with her being by herself? Do any of the single women living in Dubai ever feel unsafe? She is American, blonde and blue eyes so she will definitely stand out.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Coldubs,

There are not many blonde, blue eyed Americans in Dubai but there are a whole lot of expats from different races.

She will be fine as long as she dresses appropriately and doesn't really attract unnecessary attention. There will be a lot of staring and that's something she will need to get used to.

As for living alone, as long as she lives in a decent secure neighbourhood, it'll be fine. Perhaps, you would be more comfortable living in an area where there are more western expats.


----------



## Vogel (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi. I've lived in Dubai for 8 years, 4 as a single early 20's lady and then not single and married. I've never had any problems here that I would not encounter anywhere else. It's simple, stay and be decent and respectful (as you would living anywhere else!) and your wife will be more than fine. As said, maybe not a lot Americans, but plenty blonde blue eyed Brits, Australians, Europeans. Plenty!

It just common sense really....


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, im in dubai for 5 years now..so far so good! 

Just tell your wife to get used to being stared at..its something I find common here ..check the site /link removed it helps a lot. Im sure your wife be fine, if and when she’s bored theres so many things in here to get busy off, say this forum..

Good luck


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Regardless where you are guys are always looking at girls (especially the ones that dress for attention). period. Dubai is a very safe place, it's usually the blue-collared workers that overdo the whole looking at women (and its purely because they are away from their family, and live in terrible conditions here). Dubai laws are very strict in these matters. So your wife should be fine.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Will be overly annoying and in the beginning is very very nerve racking. After a year and a half, I still have never gotten use to it and tend to avoid going anywhere by myself unless is to go to spinneys. I drive 30 min to go there as it is mostly weserners and is night and day experience from going to geant at ibn battuta that is near my apartment. Most western people stay in western areas. Best to move quickly and not idle anywhere that is not a mostly western expat area. Even by doing so and staying in the western areas, she can expect to be bothered a bit. There are some areas that I feel like a hungry pack of wolves are about to attack but those places she will probly never go to. Unsafe? HUM... I know that most wouldnt do anything of fear of what could and would happen to them here in the uae for messing with a lady. Although, if is dressed inappropriately, then not the mens fault


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You should look towards a career as a model Jinxy as you seem to have that special something that alludes most of the women I know. Sure walking past a bus of labourers or on the beach can get stares but in malls and supermarkets?????

Parts of Spain and Italy are a lot worse where they think nothing of making a grab for the ladies rear end.

To the OP, she'll be fine as long of she adopts the common sense required for practically every other part of the world.


----------



## Vogel (Jun 12, 2011)

Couldn't agree more with Mr. Rossi.


----------



## Cagiest_One (Jun 12, 2011)

She will be fine, the staring happens in every country as far as I'm aware. Maybe in some areas in Dubai it's worse than others but it's nothing crazy...


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

Dubai is like 80% expats, so we have a ton of blonde haired, blue eyed ladies here! I have seen the men (I am mainly talking about the labourers) stare down anything that walks by them, not just blonde blue eyed woman! She should be fine! I feel very safe in the places I frequent, ie...Malls, shops, grocery, etc.... BUT I would NEVER let one of my kids go into a public bathroom by themselves!!!!! Or go anywhere by themselves!


----------

